# Three Fallen Recon Marines



## Hitman2/3 (Jan 13, 2010)

I recieved word yesterday that three of my former platoonmates died recently. SSgt Ingham, Cpl Lowe, and LCpl Uzenski were ambushed during combat operations in Afganistan. I knew and respected all of these warriors, and Matt Ingham in particular was like a brother to me. This world has truely lost some special individuals and they will be missed.


----------



## TheWookie (Jan 13, 2010)

RIP, Marines.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 13, 2010)

RIP...


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 13, 2010)

Blue skies ...


----------



## American-n-NZ (Jan 13, 2010)

Rest in Peace Marines!


----------



## 0699 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Hitman

RIP Marines.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jan 13, 2010)

"And you'll fiind the streets are guarded by United States Marines."  Rest well, Marines.  Hitman, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Vegas (Jan 13, 2010)

May you rest in peace Marines!!


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 13, 2010)

My deepest condolences on your loss.

Rest In Peace Marines, Blue Skies

Semper Fi

Hollis


----------



## Muppet (Jan 13, 2010)

R.I.P. and condolences.

F.M.


----------



## Scotth (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Hitman

RIP to all the Marines


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 13, 2010)

RIP, Marines. And I'm terribly sorry for your loss Hitman.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 13, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas, Marines.  Your sacrifice will never be forgotten.


Hitman, I'm sorry for your loss.  Prayers out your way.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 13, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Once correction LCpl Uzenski was promoted to Corporal since I last saw him. Thank you all for your prayers and remarks.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 13, 2010)

Rest in Peace Marines


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 13, 2010)

Rest easy Marines. 

Your watch is over.  Thank you for your dedicated service to our great Nation and your ultimate sacrifice. 

You will be never forgotten. 

Sorry for your loss Hitman.  Truly.


----------



## ComingBack (Jan 13, 2010)

Semper Fi brothers.


----------



## AWP (Jan 13, 2010)

My condolences on your loss, Hitman.

Blue Skies.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 13, 2010)

I am very sorry for your losses Hitman.  My condolences to you.


----------



## tova (Jan 13, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....my sincerest condolences on your loss....


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hitman, sorry for your loss.  This incident happened near me here and I was sad to hear of it.  I'm not sure how much information you have on everything...I have a little bit if you want it.  You can PM me anytime.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 14, 2010)

Damn. 

Hitman, my condolences. 

Prayers out to their families, fellow Marines and friends. 

Rest easy Warriors. 

~S~


----------



## peefyloo (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry for the loss Hitman.

I heard this from my nephew whose over there. Damn shame. May they RIP.


----------



## QC (Jan 14, 2010)

May the road rise to meet you,
May the wind be always at your back.
May the sun shine warm upon your face,
The rains fall soft upon your fields.
And until we meet again,
May God hold you in the palm of his hand.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 14, 2010)

RIP


----------



## MooseKnuckle (Jan 14, 2010)

R.I.P.


----------



## car (Jan 14, 2010)

Condolences, Hitman.

RIP Warriors


----------



## Shane8552 (Jan 14, 2010)

Fallen but not forgotten hitman...semper fi


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 14, 2010)

My condolences, Hitman2/3.  

Rest in Peace SSG Ingham, CPL Lowe and LCPL Uzenski, you shall not be forgotten.


----------



## Rapid (Jan 14, 2010)

RIP, Marines.


----------



## Cecil (Jan 15, 2010)

Terrible news.... God's Speed Marines, Semper Fi


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jan 15, 2010)

RIP Marines.


----------



## pardus (Jan 15, 2010)

Condolences Hitman.

RIP...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 15, 2010)

Rest Easy, Marines.  Your watch is done.

Condolences Hitman.


----------



## masonea (Jan 15, 2010)

RIP Warriors


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jan 18, 2010)

RIP Devil Dogs.

Sorry for the loss of your buddy, Hitman.


----------

